# wolf spider???



## lotus (May 26, 2011)

ok so i found a bunch of these spiders last night. i thought they were baby wolf spiders(the eyes seem right to me). but then a saw little boxing gloves on a few. so they are very small but seem to b MM. are these wolfs and are they just small here(Spokane Washington).


----------



## jsloan (May 26, 2011)

This looks like a wolf spider in the _Pardosa_ genus.  There are many species, and most of them aren't much bigger than this one.  So, you could very well be holding an adult spider.

More pictures and info on this amazing genus here:  http://bugguide.net/node/view/3389


----------

